# Ants and dragon/damsels.



## orionmystery (Oct 7, 2012)

Beautiful demoiselle damselfy (Eupheae ochracea), male.



IMG_9503 (2) copy by Kurt / Hock Ping GUEK (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Similar species, but hasn't colored up yet.



IMG_9541 copy by Kurt / Hock Ping GUEK (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Trithemis festiva, male.



IMG_9492 copy by Kurt / Hock Ping GUEK (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr
More Odonata: A few dragonfly shots with my new toy | Up Close with Nature

A mated Gnamptogenys sp.(?) ant queen wandering about on a tree trunk at night.



IMG_7949 copy by Kurt / Hock Ping GUEK (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Polyrhachis sp. ant doing self cleaning



IMG_9575 (2) copy by Kurt / Hock Ping GUEK (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

 Fish-hook ant (Polyrhachis bihamata).



IMG_8714 copy by Kurt / Hock Ping GUEK (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr
More tropical ants: Tropical ants | Up Close with Nature


----------



## Animaniac888 (Oct 7, 2012)

I love the first one. Is something wrong with its tail? I don't believe I've seen a picture of a dragon/damselfly with a bent tail.


----------



## JKVR6M69 (Oct 7, 2012)

You even have cooler ants... Good shots!


----------



## bunadski (Oct 7, 2012)

Cool ants! great photos as always!


----------

